# Looking for Heidi coloured mare poss in Shropshire



## webble (6 April 2013)

On behalf of a friend. We believe Heidi was sold to a man in the Shropshire area a few months ago nothing dodgy friend would just like to get in touch and know she is ok.

She is around 13.2-3 and rising three years old please get in touch with any info


----------



## webble (6 April 2013)

Just realised she is 4 in Aug. Her passport name is gemstones heidi eclipse


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (2 May 2013)

Have you tried posting on Telford Horse Sales facebook group or the like? It's a small world someone might know the name of the person sold to?


----------



## JillA (2 May 2013)

You are welcome to put her on my Facebook group, set up for homes offered and wanted and tracing horses etc. Someone might know where she is https://www.facebook.com/groups/170081276399203/


----------



## lotta t (22 September 2013)

Hello.  My namne is lotta and i am swedish. Sorry for my english and i'm quite stunned. I bought  heidi yesterday and today i made a search on her name on google and found this request. I would like to now everything i can about her previous life to make her life as good as i can today. I would like to have contact for more information. I dont now much about her. I just fell in love with her yesterday and i belive in her. Senserly lotta and Eclipse&#9829;



webble said:



			On behalf of a friend. We believe Heidi was sold to a man in the Shropshire area a few months ago nothing dodgy friend would just like to get in touch and know she is ok.

She is around 13.2-3 and rising three years old please get in touch with any info






Click to expand...


----------



## lotta t (22 September 2013)

It is a small worldUOTE=webble;11685496]On behalf of a friend. We believe Heidi was sold to a man in the Shropshire area a few months ago nothing dodgy friend would just like to get in touch and know she is ok.

She is around 13.2-3 and rising three years old please get in touch with any info






[/QUOTE]


----------

